# Disque dur externe ne monte pas



## Olfyer (14 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 

Le sujet que je m'apprête à aborder a déjà été traité mais pas avec les particularités ni les précisions souhaitées, c'est pourquoi je me permet de créer un nouveau sujet. 

Mon problème est le suivant : j'ai un disque dur externe 500Go Toshiba formaté en NTFS qui ne se monte pas sur mon Macbook Air 2013. Mon frère venant d'en acheter un aussi, j'ai testé sur son Mac pour voir si ce n'était pas les ports USB qui déconnaient mais même problème. Il n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire de disque non plus. 

Par ailleurs le HDD se monte très bien sous windows, ainsi que sur un Macbook Pro mid-2010. 

Je poste dans cette section afin de savoir si ce n'est tout simplement pas les MBA 2013 qui ont un problème avec le NTFS et si il y a des solutions pour arranger ça. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Arlequin (16 Août 2013)

hello

ntfs ou pas, ça doit monter

par acquit de conscience: comment est alimenté ce disque ?


----------



## Olfyer (16 Août 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> par acquit de conscience: comment est alimenté ce disque ?



 C'est à dire ? L'embout du cable est un "deux en un", deux embouts collés dont l'un ressemblerait à du mini usb... désolé du peu de précisions, ça ressemble à de l'usb propriétaire. 

Autre fait marquant, la diode du disque dur est bleue quand le disque est connectée au(x) mac(s) mais blanche sur du windows. Les premiers disposent d'USB3 pas le windows, peut-être pour ça...


----------



## Arlequin (16 Août 2013)

Deux bouts collés ? Tu peux trouver une image sur Google ou poster une photo stp ?

M'est d'avis que ce disque n'est passez assez alimenté (typique sur Mac portable et sur le air), auquel cas il faudra penser à un double câble USB ou une Alim externe si le boîtier le permet.


----------



## Olfyer (17 Août 2013)

C'est très exactement ça : 

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...-usb3fd-40cm-pour-disque-dur-externe-2-5.html


Pas très pratique le double usb sur le air  Mais merci de l'info !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Août 2013)

ah ok tu parlais coté disque dur, moi je te demandais coté mac 

c'est donc de l'usb3 (rétro compatible 2) 

et il s'agit bien, à 99,9% de "chance" d'un manque d'alimentation, cas classique

et non, pas pratique sur le air, je te le concède


----------



## Olfyer (17 Août 2013)

Merci pour tes réponses, problème résolu


----------



## JuC_de_Lille (15 Janvier 2014)

Hello, j'ai le même problème. Je n'ai pas testé avec un câble à double alimentation mais comme le problème persiste avec une USB-K de 16Go je pense que ce n'est pas nécessaire.

Des idées pour monter les volumes NTFS ? Merci d'avance.

Pour info
MacBook Air 2013 13'' i7 8Go OS X Maverick
Disques testés : LaCie Rugged 1To USB3, LaCie Porsche 500Go USB3 et USB-K PNY 16Go USB2


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2014)

et à part des disques durs / clé usb, est-ce que d'autres périph usb fonctionnent sur ce port ? imprimante, apn, clavier, graveur, etc.

si pas, commence par faire un reset pram puis un reset smc (voir ma signature, ce sont des liens cliquables)

à+


----------



## thierry37 (16 Janvier 2014)

Il n'y a aucune raison que des disques 2.5" récents (et de marques connues) ne soient pas assez alimenté par un port USB.
ça ne se voit plus trop les doubles USB à brancher sur l'ordi pour alimenter.

Autre question en plus d'Arlequin : est ce que ces disques marchent sur d'autres ordinateurs ?


----------



## Arlequin (16 Janvier 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune raison que des disques 2.5" récents (et de marques connues) ne soient pas assez alimenté par un port USB.



tu serais étonné


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu serais étonné


d'autant qu'il est parfois très difficile d'avoir des infos techs détaillées là dessus
le plus souvent il y a type d' USB et  un laconique " alimenté par port USB"


----------



## thierry37 (16 Janvier 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> tu serais étonné



Je suis étonné.

Un disque USB3, donc pas d'il y a 10 ans,
de marque WD, Seagate, LaCie, Tosh, etc.
qui ne tourne pas avec un seul cable ?

Je reste bien étonné.

Ok, avec mon vieux disque en 2002, qui était livré avec cette prise USB en Y (un cable data+alim, un cable alim).

J'espère que je ne me ferai jamais entuber... 
(je vois bien le gars qui achète pour l'imac, mais qui teste que 3 mois plus tard sur macbook et que ça marche pas. Impossible de le retourner.)


----------



## JuC_de_Lille (19 Janvier 2014)

D'autres périphériques fonctionnent comme une imprimante. Par ailleurs, les disques tournent sur d'autres mac. J'ai formaté un de mes disques avec mon mac au format Apple et tout roule ... bref, je ne crois pas que cela soit un problème physique (port ou alimentation) mais plus un problème de  pilote ou je ne sais quoi.

Je n'y comprends rien ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h08 ----------

Pour info, j'ai fait les resets conseillés ... rien ne change.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h30 ----------

J'ai également testé le vérifier et réparer de l'utilitaire de disques


----------



## Arlequin (19 Janvier 2014)

tu as formaté ces disques/clés avec ton mac, en ntfs ? 

via quel utilitaire ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

JuC_de_Lille a dit:


> D'autres périphériques fonctionnent comme une imprimante. Par ailleurs, les disques tournent sur d'autres mac. J'ai formaté un de mes disques avec mon mac au format Apple et tout roule ... bref, je ne crois pas que cela soit un problème physique (port ou alimentation) mais plus un problème de  pilote ou je ne sais quoi.
> 
> Je n'y comprends rien ...
> 
> ...


de quoi parles tu?
c'est très énigmatique
quel problème et avec quoi?
( tu parles d'imprimantes ou d'un disque qui.... marche)


----------



## JuC_de_Lille (19 Janvier 2014)

Bon je récapitule :
J'ai :
- 1 PC Sony VAIO sous Windows 7,
- 1 disque dur externe LaCie Porsche en USB3 de 500Go vide,
- 1 disque LaCie Rugged en USB3 de 1To plein de données diverses que je ne veux pas perdre ou transférer,
- 1 USB-K PNY en USB2 de 16Go.
Tous les volumes sont formatés en NTFS depuis le PC.

J'ai acquis un MacBookAir 13'' i7 8Go 256Go de DD sous OSX10.9.1. Il tourne d'enfer et j'en suis très content pour le moment (10 jours d'utilisation).

Lorsque je branche mes volumes sur le MBA, ils n'apparaissent pas sur le bureau. Je vais dans l'utilitaire de disques, les disques apparaissent mais la partition est grisée bien qu'ils soient reconnu comme volume en NTFS.

J'ai testé :
- fermer le MBA, redémarrer le MBA : rien ne se passe,
- vérifier et réparer les volumes avec l'utilitaire de disque de mon mac : rien ne se passe,
- forcer à monter le volume avec l'utilitaire de disque de mon mac : message d'erreur du Mac "Impossible de monter le volume XXX",
- les disques sur un autre PC : pas de problème,
- les disques sur un autre Mac : pas de problème,
- un autre périphérique en USB (imprimante) sur mon MBA : pas de problème,
- installer Paragon NTFS for Mac pour mon OS : rien ne se passe,
- reset SMC : rien ne se passe,
- reset PRAM : rien ne se passe,
- réinstallation OSX : rien ne se passe,
- formater mon LaCie Porsche avec mon mac au format mac : il fonctionne sans problème avec 400Go en Mac pour TimeMachine et 100Go en exFat pour faire la passerelle avec les PC.

Il semble donc que cela ne soit pas un problème hard car les volumes et les ports USB du MBA fonctionnent correctement.

Il reste la piste côté soft ou driver mais étant "jeune premier" sous la Pomme je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## pascalformac (19 Janvier 2014)

la cause est souvent ca


> formatés en NTFS depuis le *PC*.


----------



## JuC_de_Lille (19 Janvier 2014)

Un mac peut formater en NTFS ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h51 ----------

Au temps pour moi ... je viens de casser mon LaCie Porsche de 2 partitions (Mac + Ex-Fat) en 1 NTFS via mon MBA toujours l'utilitaire de disques. Et je vous le donne en mille ? Impossible de monter le volume NTFS ... Manque 1 point de montage.


----------



## JuC_de_Lille (21 Janvier 2014)

Désolé de revenir à la charge mais vous avez des idées pour résoudre ce problème ? Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------

